# Black Smith Fork bear



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

For all you who enjoy seeing these here in Northern Utah. My cousin sent me this pic from Black Smith Fork. Pretty Bear!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It used to be the Cache area was like a donut hole as far as bear populations went, go 100 miles north or south and you were into bears, but nothing in the middle. Just over the last few years however, it's pretty clear the donut hole is filling in. I've run my own hounds on bear since the early 80's but I always used to travel to different states or areas in Utah to get a bear race going, but I've also kept my eye on the bear population closer to home. It wasn't until 2007 that myself and a couple buddies caught our first bear on the Cache, which was a first among local houndsmen, but each year there seems to be a few more.

Most of the bear on the Cache are still boars likely to have wandered in from other areas. But starting fairly recently I started seeing evidence of sows with cubs as well, meaning we are developing a resident population rather than just vagrants. It's becoming increasingly clear that Bear on the Cache aren't the anomaly they once were.

Thanks for posting the picture.


----------

